# .:VRsixGLI 12v R32 Turbo Build Thread



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

The coupe



The motor prior to painting and tearing down







Parts going for polishing/chroming



Parts back from the polishing. Couple more parts acquired; Schimmel AWIC minus piping, pink valve cover and intake manifold are for my girlfriends car, Gruven pulleys, Gruven crack pipe





BSH Tubular Twin Scroll Manifold finally completed.





GT40R mounted on the manifold with tial gates for mockup.



Half ass polish job on the housing. I will get it professionally done later.



The manifold will be studded the bolts are just for mockup.



Motor back from schimmel. Timing chain covers powder coated gloss black. Motor came along way from how it looked before.





Manifold mounted for kicks





Unloaded the coupe and picked up this beast.



Sold the brakes and hooked these up



Picked these up. A8s in full black leather with Scroth Black magic belts





Finally got a solid offer on the motor so out it went







Thats pretty much as far as I have gotten hopefully I can get my clutch here and rebuild the trans to start putting everything back together.


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

pics or it never happend


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

16V VW said:


> pics or it never happend


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

opcorn: Watching


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Uploading a couple pictures now.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Pictures up


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

Watching 
How much HP are you looking to get


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks good. :thumbup: 

To much chrome for me though. To each his own.


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Big turbo-palooza! 
I bet you are going to get some good numbers


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

fulleloaded said:


> Watching
> How much HP are you looking to get


I talked to bill schimmel and i am limited to 500hp on pump gas is what he told me. I'm not sure how much could be made on race gas. 600-650?


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

VRsixGLI said:


> I talked to bill schimmel and i am limited to 500hp on pump gas is what he told me. I'm not sure how much could be made on race gas. 600-650?


You should be able to go more then that on a fully built engine. :screwy:


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

A buddy of mine got Front wheel 500WHP on his haldex corrado. 
With a Schimmel Block too also.
I know you would of gone more with the R motor, but what done is done.
Keep going :thumbup:


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

fulleloaded said:


> A buddy of mine got Front wheel 500WHP on his haldex corrado.
> With a Schimmel Block too also.
> I know you would of gone more with the R motor, but what done is done.
> Keep going :thumbup:


How many psi was he at to make 500. I should be able to make 650+ on race gas im just not sure if i want to run that on the street. I would like to go the e85 route if it was more available in nj.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

what ???? 500hp on pump with 950cc injectors? 500+awhp has been done in stock rods with the R engine just lower compression and 550cc injectors and 630cc ones too. 

I dont know much about the 12v to suggest something but I believe there has been a few others with much more than 600hp on them. 

nice build man, the DM 3 disk is monstrous clutch that can take anything :thumbup:


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

VRsixGLI said:


> How many psi was he at to make 500. I should be able to make 650+ on race gas im just not sure if i want to run that on the street. I would like to go the e85 route if it was more available in nj.


I think it was 26lbs on a 40R

Scary as Hell but Fun :laugh:


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

watching

opcorn:


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

huichox4 said:


> what ???? 500hp on pump with 950cc injectors? 500+awhp has been done in stock rods with the R engine just lower compression and 550cc injectors and 630cc ones too.
> 
> I dont know much about the 12v to suggest something but I believe there has been a few others with much more than 600hp on them.
> 
> nice build man, the DM 3 disk is monstrous clutch that can take anything :thumbup:


Thanks, I have read nothing but good things about this clutch so I hope I have the success everyone else is having with them. 2,800 is a lot of coin for a clutch but if I only have to buy one I guess its not so bad. Shame the exchange rate just took a dump lol.

I'm am not too concerned about horsepower numbers as long as the car is faster than my buddys 35r R32 with a bone stock motor at 8.5:1 compression considering I spent twice the money he did. He's putting down 460 awhp at 22psi I believe. And it's an Autospeed Turbo kit which is a very solid setup.

If the car doesn't make the power I expect it too I can always just move up from the 4088 to the 4096 with 1.19ar I guess 

Time and $ will tell.


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

where are you located ? this car has quebec crazyness written allover it


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

Great project, very unique! Can't wait to hear that 12v sound coming out of an r32!

You are going to be able to achieve wayyyyyy more then 500whp with that turbo/motor/fueling. I wouldn't worry about it, although i would get rid of those 263's for something with higher duration/lift since your head is built for it. 276's or 288's would suit your turbo nicely :beer:


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

optiks said:


> where are you located ? this car has quebec crazyness written allover it


South Jersey



crzygreek said:


> Great project, very unique! Can't wait to hear that 12v sound coming out of an r32!
> 
> You are going to be able to achieve wayyyyyy more then 500whp with that turbo/motor/fueling. I wouldn't worry about it, although i would get rid of those 263's for something with higher duration/lift since your head is built for it. 288's would suit your turbo nicely :beer:


Thanks for the tips I will add them to the future list. For now the current objective is to get this thing on the street as soon as possible. In a couple years I plan to respray the whole car and most likely change the color, due a complete NHRA certified cage, mild shaved bay and wired tuck along with other changes that i really shouldn't spend money on right now. Such as MSD coils, different cams, a different hotside and things like that. I am really trying to not spend money twice and only buy the necessities first. I plan do to an aluminum radiator, slim fans, and oil cooler but I really don't need to spend a 1k on that right now considering the factory parts can manage for now. I hate seeing this car and all these parts collecting dust because i keep buying more things I dont need such as seats :banghead: :thumbup:


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

Awesome build man... I don't see why this car can't make 650-700whp on Race Gas... You just need Lugtronic (or another ECU that someone in your area can tune). I'm interested on how that twin scroll tubular exhaust manifold works out for you. If it works right, you should have a fat powerband and still retain good power up in the higher rpm range. And as far as clutches go, the CM twin disks have been proven to hold and work well and it's not crazy pricey.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

MiamiVr6T said:


> CM twin disks have been proven to hold and work well and it's not crazy pricey.


not in R32's which put tons of more strain in them due to the AWD


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

subscribed. :beer:


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

huichox4 said:


> not in R32's which put tons of more strain in them due to the AWD


Chris Green runs one in his 9 second VR6 powered S4 with no issues


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Nice looking build, subscribed


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

MiamiVr6T said:


> Chris Green runs one in his 9 second VR6 powered S4 with no issues


thats different because its longitudinal, the main issue is the twisting related with the transverse engines. 

some bracing and solid mounts may help per one person being the only one that has done custom braces and track bars on his R32 with a twin disk spec I believe. .


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Evo's have no problem with clutchmasters and exedy twin disks.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

charlie hayes said:


> Evo's have no problem with clutchmasters and exedy twin disks.


because they are different cars different mounts and different everything. there are tons of this clutches that work on super hight hp 1.8t's but coudnt hold for sh** in the R's

post the AWTQ numbers of a 4 banger and compare to the AWTQ of a 6 banger. it doesnt need to be an AWD dyno either.


read this and see for yourself the many blown clutches, trannis and more clutches that r32s break due to bad designs, use of stock parts in high torque rating kits and many other things.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4334361-R32-Turbo-and-clutch.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

2.3L with a 6262









62mm vs 67mm 









Id say thats decent tq for a 4cylinder. The 2.3 has way more over the 2Ls but oh well. Not going to hijack this thread. 


The build looks dope. The triple plate will work fine just many options that will probably work just as good. Overkill on the clutch can result in other problems with drivetrain. Id rather replace a clutch than a transmission. My build I have the weak link in the axles and clutch to help save the stock o2a.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

huichox4 said:


> because they are different cars different mounts and different everything. there are tons of this clutches that work on super hight hp 1.8t's but coudnt hold for sh** in the R's
> 
> post the AWTQ numbers of a 4 banger and compare to the AWTQ of a 6 banger. it doesnt need to be an AWD dyno either.
> 
> ...



Scrolled down quick and noticed all the specs. That doesn't even need to be discussed. Spec=FTL.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

charlie hayes said:


> The build looks dope. The triple plate will work fine just many options that will probably work just as good. Overkill on the clutch can result in other problems with drivetrain. Id rather replace a clutch than a transmission. My build I have the weak link in the axles and clutch to help save the stock o2a.



did you read the thread? do you have actual experience with this on an R32? clutches blew up destroying the transmission housings and sometimes the whole tranny by many others. I am not saying that the clutches are garbage in other applications but has been a long time to get a good one for the R specifically. 

boost comes later in there compared to a VRT. torque spike low rpms = destruction. 

were are the 6 cyl #'s from an engine with the same turbo and psi as the 2.3 you posted? good torque yes comparison to a 6 cyl NO. 

again 2.3 from an evo cannot be compared to a VW 6cyl ever because they dont share anything in common. 

I am just trying to keep someone from finding out the hard way and the OP seems to have done its research well ahead of time. 

I will stop now the thread jacking.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

charlie hayes said:


> Scrolled down quick and noticed all the specs. That doesn't even need to be discussed. Spec=FTL.


:laugh:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

> Chris Green runs one in his 9 second VR6 powered S4 with no issues


Just wanted to clear things up a bit, I am 99.99% sure Chris is using a tilton clutch in the S4, its a S4 transmission mated to a vr6 motor, so its a audi S4 tilton clutch, not a CM twin disk for an O2A.

I know he sells alot of the CM twin disks, and swears by them to hold power, but I dont even know if they make a CM twin disk for the audi trans


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

1SlowSLC said:


> Just wanted to clear things up a bit, I am 99.99% sure Chris is using a tilton clutch in the S4, its a S4 transmission mated to a vr6 motor, so its a audi S4 tilton clutch, not a CM twin disk for an O2A.
> 
> I know he sells alot of the CM twin disks, and swears by them to hold power, but I dont even know if they make a CM twin disk for the audi trans


Well I wouldn't recommend the Tilton since he's had a bunch of problems with it. I guess I forgot he is still running the Tilton so disregard that. But his Jetta ran a CM, Jeremy with the 208mph VR6 runs one, and Todd P with the MK3 1.8T runs one as well. I'm running one now so let's see. But I mean some applications work better than others I guess but I never really heard too many bad things about CM. Heard more from Spec though that's for sure.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

I am using a CM twin disk as well, but my car is still not finished.

I saw your car at USP when I was there last time:thumbup:


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

MiamiVr6T said:


> And as far as clutches go, the CM twin disks have been proven to hold and work well and it's not crazy pricey.


I have done as much research as possible about clutches for the R32 and the only one that has ZERO complaints is the DM setup. I understand that most people have success on other VW and non VW platforms but they suck in the R32. Period.



MiamiVr6T said:


> Chris Green runs one in his 9 second VR6 powered S4 with no issues


This is totally irrelevant. I don't have an S4 nor is a 9 sec or 19 sec s4 relevant to a clutch that works in an R32. 



charlie hayes said:


> Evo's have no problem with clutchmasters and exedy twin disks.


This is also totally irrelevant. This isn't an evo forum so I am really not concerned what clutches work for them because they are COMPLETELY different.



charlie hayes said:


> 2.3L with a 6262
> 
> 62mm vs 67mm
> 
> ...


The clutch is absolutely not overkill. Just because it happens to be strongest clutch and the only one that works leaves me with no other options. I have no problem replacing $300 clutches if they have a decent life span but a 2k clutch that lasts two passes at the track is not my idea of saving the drivetrain.



1SlowSLC said:


> Just wanted to clear things up a bit, I am 99.99% sure Chris is using a tilton clutch in the S4, its a S4 transmission mated to a vr6 motor, so its a audi S4 tilton clutch, not a CM twin disk for an O2A.
> 
> I know he sells alot of the CM twin disks, and swears by them to hold power, but I dont even know if they make a CM twin disk for the audi trans


It honestly makes no difference to me what "Chris" is running in his car and what he is having success with because I have no plans of building an S4.



MiamiVr6T said:


> Well I wouldn't recommend the Tilton since he's had a bunch of problems with it. I guess I forgot he is still running the Tilton so disregard that. But his Jetta ran a CM, Jeremy with the 208mph VR6 runs one, and Todd P with the MK3 1.8T runs one as well. I'm running one now so let's see. But I mean some applications work better than others I guess but I never really heard too many bad things about CM. Heard more from Spec though that's for sure.


:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Please STFU now this retarded. IF you have zero knowledge about a subject stop arguing it. Your cluttering this thread with stupid bull **** that is completely irrelevant to what is going on here, In case you missed the title this is an R32. Not and Evo, S4, Jetta or and other car that happens to have a working CM clutch in it. THERE IS NO CLUTCH THAT WORKS FOR THE R32 BESIDES THE DM CLUTCH. 



1SlowSLC said:


> I am using a CM twin disk as well, but my car is still not finished.
> 
> I saw your car at USP when I was there last time:thumbup:


I hope everyone is done posting stupid **** now. It is obvious that no one has any experience with aftermarket clutches in the R32. So if everyone could please leave the bull **** out of this thread it would be greatly appreciated. I am buying the DM clutch regardless of how many people post about any other XYZ clutch that works in any other applications because they clearly do not work in the R32. 

huichox4 thank you for trying to set facts straight in here someone needs to. :thumbup:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

bump for more pictures, and less BS. Your car is going to be amazing, and honestly, the fact it has a 12v in there makes me like it that much more. :thumbup:


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

VRsixGLI said:


> Please STFU now this retarded. IF you have zero knowledge about a subject stop arguing it. Your cluttering this thread with stupid bull **** that is completely irrelevant to what is going on here, In case you missed the title this is an R32. Not and Evo, S4, Jetta or and other car that happens to have a working CM clutch in it.
> 
> 
> *THERE IS NO CLUTCH THAT WORKS FOR THE R32 BESIDES THE DM CLUTCH.
> ...



Brother if you truly believe that than I feel sorry for you. Brainwashed like everyone else. Spend millions if you want on your junk. I was trying to talk about other options that are possible for you. But go ahead and F**** your POS build you punk B****!!!!!!!!


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

MiamiVr6T said:


> Brother if you truly believe that than I feel sorry for you. Brainwashed like everyone else. Spend millions if you want on your junk. I was trying to talk about other options that are possible for you. But go ahead and F**** your POS build you punk B****!!!!!!!!


do you have first hand experience with an *R32 turbo* and high torque in this car? 

do you own one?

your comments are like saying get a stock clutch and you will be fine....... just like all the other companies that created all of this failed clutches 

VF engineering was a CM distributor specifically for the R 32 stg 1, 2 and 3 kits that were supposed to withstand a lot of power. 


they had so many issues with them that they regret it. Streetwerke has CM make clutch kits to their specs for the R32 and when they work for moderate power they only last 10,000 miles average, less if you are putting more power. 

the DM kit can widstand 1200 awhp twist an input shaft and be taken out of the tranny, clean it and throw it to a new tranny without a problem. plus rebuilding it costs way less than replacing with a new kit from CM. 

South bend had to redesign their kits because they blew up several times. now they have an option for moderate to high power but not really sure how much they will last because they are very recent. 

you pay a lot for the DM kit at first but when you can rebuild it a few times the price might be even cheaper than what you will end up paying every 10000 miles for any other kit in the long run. 


dont come with speculations and sh** here. we are here to help not to talk out of our A** like you seem to be doing.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*AND*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4108171-my-R36-bigturbo-build../page25


I guess Specs or QMs don't work on R32s... Oh yea but only DM clutches work or maybe that clutch made from rare diamonds in Africa I heard works pretty good too :laugh:


R32s... the only car that has a vewy vewy vewy special need for only one clutch manufacturer in the WHOLE WIDE WORLD! :laugh:


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

that is the same guy I told you that had to stiffen up pretty much all the drive line with custom braces and track bars and full solid custom mounts. I have talked to him specifically about all of that. 

so you can buy your cheap a** SPEC but will end up spending way more than 2 DM kits at least to make it work 

plus the link you posted is a pretty much a one off kit like the whole car itself. and he blew his transfer case not so long ago due to the same issues we have ........... and its mounted on an MK2 with custom everything!!!


you are not more than an online junky that knows how to google pics and vids man. 

you dont have to post what has been said 

we have done our leg work ........... thats said and done.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

MiamiVr6T said:


> R32s... the only car that has a vewy vewy vewy special need for only one clutch manufacturer in the WHOLE WIDE WORLD! :laugh:


haha, but honestly speaking.... what makes the R32 setup so much different than a VR? 
Hydro control setup? Flywheel? disk diameter? ...I'm trying to understand what's so special about the setup that it takes a very specific application to be reliable on similar power levels opcorn:


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Usually when you see 500whp or higher and you have any intention on driving the car hard you upgrade mounts and brace things. I hope the DM clutch works for you. Like I said earlier nice build but next time don't get all but hurt when people post their opinions. Its a forum and thats what happens. :beer:


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

charlie hayes said:


> Usually when you see 500whp or higher and you have any intention on driving the car hard you upgrade mounts and brace things. I hope the DM clutch works for you. Like I said earlier nice build but next time don't get all but hurt when people post their opinions. Its a forum and thats what happens. :beer:


 Exactly :thumbup: 

Trying to help the guy or just discuss different options and turns into some d***head. That's why sometimes I regret saying anything in the first place on forums.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

charlie hayes said:


> Usually when you see 500whp or higher and you have any intention on driving the car hard you upgrade mounts and brace things. I hope the DM clutch works for you. Like I said earlier nice build but next time don't get all but hurt when people post their opinions. Its a forum and thats what happens. :beer:


 1. My "but" is not hurt :beer: 
2. Opinions are what spread incorrect information and are usually from people with no experience in the subject. 
3. I appreciate the kind words on the project. :thumbup: 



MiamiVr6T said:


> Exactly :thumbup:
> 
> Trying to help the guy or just discuss different options and turns into some d***head. That's why sometimes I regret saying anything in the first place on forums.


 I am not trying to be a dick head I am simply stating that if you read through the full thread huichox4 posted earlier you would learn that every aftermarket clutch option besides the DM unit have failed on numerous R32s. Believe me I have done my homework on the clutch and learned from other failures with other clutches. Sorry for coming off as a dick I just don't feel like having this thread turn into a clutch debate that really is not needed.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

GTijoejoe said:


> haha, but honestly speaking.... what makes the R32 setup so much different than a VR?
> Hydro control setup? Flywheel? disk diameter? ...I'm trying to understand what's so special about the setup that it takes a very specific application to be reliable on similar power levels opcorn:


 the disk diameter is bigger and some odd dimension which is not the most popular, therefore another reason why not too many aftermarket companies put a lot of reaserch time for the R32 clutches, on top of only 5000 potential customers when the car came out in the US. 

most kits from CM had issues with engagement and disengagement in the upper revs plus when you made good power they started to last pretty much nothing and or blew up destroying the tranny housings. I think it was more of a problem with the slave cylinder for the engagement issues, kits blowing up were due to some manufacturers using painted stock pressureplates plus other bad quaality of manufacturing. go through the lynk I posted before, that should mention most of it. 

Spec has not have great luck in VW's, its either hit or miss pretty much every one knows this. 

there might be at least one german or european manufacrurer that makes a quality piece but it ends up being too expensive also.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

huichox4 said:


> most kits from CM had issues with engagement and disengagement in the upper revs plus when you made good power they started to last pretty much nothing and or blew up destroying the tranny housings.


 Was this specific to the R32 or was this an overall vr issue?


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Was this specific to the R32 or was this an overall vr issue?


 Specific to the R32.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Should have some updates tomorrow. I removed the interior today and cleaned the hell out of everything since it was a mess. Working on where things are going to be placed such as the battery relocation, the surge tank, water box, water pump, and fuel pump. I remember seeing somewhere a picture of a batter installed where the monsoon amp is in the side of the hatch compartment I think I am going to try and get it to fit there. 

Surge tank and fuel pump in the hatch or under the car is the question.
What is a rough price on new syncros installed in an R32 trans?


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

VRsixGLI said:


> Surge tank and fuel pump in the hatch or under the car is the question.


Pump & Surge tank under the car/below the tank, because fuel pumps are gravity pulled unsures proper flow and less chance of pump starvation.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Any pictures of the tank mounted under the car? Trying to determine the best location I'm thinking about having one made to fit where the green vacuum reservoir is located. Either that or I'm going to mount the tank in the spare tire well. I'm really looking for some pictures of where others have them mounted. 

If i remove the green vacuum reservoir do I need to run any resistors to not get a cel?

What fittings are needed to run new fuel lines off the factory fuel pump to the surge tank and what size line should that be? 

I need to either have a tank made or purchase a tank so I need to know what size fittings need to be on it.

I would like to run dual feed lines to the fuel rail where would the fpr?

Once the fueling is out of the way I'll move on to the next set of issues?

Anyone have a fueling diagram?


----------



## gtizzle67 (Mar 10, 2008)

as mentioned before, for your standalone, I recommend Lugtronic. Kevin Black really knows his stuff and offers excellent support. :beer::beer:


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Tuning is still up in the air.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Working on some wiring tonight should have a bunch of pictures tonight as well.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

VRsixGLI said:


> Working on some wiring tonight should have a bunch of pictures tonight as well.


 want to seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.......:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

the DM twin disc is a tilton. Chris green runs a carbon/carbon tilton in his audi but like said before it doesnt matter. on the other hand ed from force fed is running a clutchmasters twin and pushing 980 wheel thru an 02M trans, the same trans a R32 runs. tiltons are great and so are clutchmasters. pretty much all of the twin discs made now are very good and will handle what you can throw at them, and no its not overkill on the clutch its actually a very smart thing he is doing. only thing i recommend is a flow controll valve.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

oh and i would def. use kevin for your ECU/wiring needs. shoot him an e-mail and pick his brain. he is always more then happy to talk to you about your build.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

XXX008XXX said:


> the DM twin disc is a tilton. Chris green runs a carbon/carbon tilton in his audi but like said before it doesnt matter. on the other hand ed from force fed is running a clutchmasters twin and pushing 980 wheel thru an 02M trans, the same trans a R32 runs. tiltons are great and so are clutchmasters. pretty much all of the twin discs made now are very good and will handle what you can throw at them, and no its not overkill on the clutch its actually a very smart thing he is doing. only thing i recommend is a flow controll valve.


 I gree with the clutch not being an overkill, this trannis get loaded differently when the transfer-case is there for the AWD putting much more stress in them by flexing them and twisting them in two different directions compared to just one is just a lot to take. 

I think that the other kits have had issues with the slave cylinder itself too, I dont know if DM sells it with just a different top hat or machined to their spec or different internally but it works.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

huichox4 said:


> I gree with the clutch not being an overkill, this trannis get loaded differently when the transfer-case is there for the AWD putting much more stress in them by flexing them and twisting them in two different directions compared to just one is just a lot to take.
> 
> I think that the other kits have had issues with the slave cylinder itself too, I dont know if DM sells it with just a different top hat or machined to their spec or different internally but it works.


 it is loaded differently yes, but with the FWD stuff we still have the same problem and we pretty much have that taken care of with some bracing, but since this is going into a mk2 chassis, the mounting points are different then a regular R32 to begin with. to the person building the car, i would start looking into some added bracing to take the "flex" off the trans, because thats how most of these single plate clutch style pressure plates blow apart in the first place. it all depends on how the car is going to be driven and how much power is going to be made in the end. after that its trial and error and unfortunatly its not always the clutch companies fault and it ends up costing a lot of money. ask how we know :laugh:


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

XXX008XXX said:


> only thing i recommend is a flow controll valve.


 What does this do?


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

huichox4 said:


> want to seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.......:thumbup::thumbup:


 In class now pictures when I get home. :thumbup:


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

XXX008XXX said:


> oh and i would def. use kevin for your ECU/wiring needs. shoot him an e-mail and pick his brain. he is always more then happy to talk to you about your build.


 What is his username?


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

VRsixGLI said:


> What does this do?


 http://www.clutchmasters.com/custom/documents/FCV2000diagram.pdf


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

XXX008XXX said:


> http://www.clutchmasters.com/custom/documents/FCV2000diagram.pdf


 So it adjusts how aggressively the clutch grabs?


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Update: 

Removed the majority of the interior minus the door cards and clean everything. 
Previous owner ran the rear fog light wire like an idiot so i rerouted it properly. 
Also ran a 2 gauge wire to the trunk for the battery relocation. 
Ran another 16 gauge wire to the trunk to tie into the switched 12v to run the fuel pump and water pump for the AWIC. I'll use the wire as the signal wire for a relay setup since the battery is in the trunk and is much easier then running heavier gauge wire all the way up front. 
I figured that should be all the wiring I would need to run to the trunk so I reinstalled the interior after it had finished drying. 
The I started putting the 12 valve harness into the car engine bay and getting the waterfall setup again. Then it got late so I quit. Should finish up some more wiring this weekend and then I just need to wait on the clutch and trans to be rebuilt. Then the real building begins. 

Pictures... 

Apparently the last owner had crabs? Found this guy dead under the carpet. :what: 

 

Interior Removed 

 

Fog light wire 

 

Fog light wire, Switched wire, and Battery cable 

 

Another shot of the wires 

 

Interior Pressure Washed and drying. Looks brand new 

 

Sound deadening 

 

Center console cleaned and ready to go back in 

 

Interior all back in. Nice and clean. Car no longer smells like ****. 

 

 

Laying the harness back in. Not going crazy with hiding wires for now. I just want the car to run. Next winter I will do a full wire tuck but for now it just has to look ok. 

 

 

With the relay box on top of the battery. I plan on removing that since I will have the battery in the trunk so as far as wiring it back in I think I am going to hook all the wires right to the starter since they are right there and run the main battery cable right to the starter and another wire from the alternator right to the starter. Then all I would have to do is run three inline 30amp fuses to the plug that goes into the relay panel and I'm done. 

Since I really am not interested in mounting my surge tank under the car and having my water box take up the whole trunk I am considering having a fabricator build this dual tank setup to fit in the spare tire well. Ideas?


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

nice:thumbup:


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

I haven't been under an R32 to say how similar a surge install would be, but I will say it is nice to have the pump noise outside the car. Plus the fuel lines are already outside the car. I guess if you are keeping your rear seats the noise won't be that bad. There is certainly no performance argument for one or the other; just preference. 

I was gonna take a pic of my setup for you but figured it wouldn't apply since I am mk3 and you are R32.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

have you considered the surge tank from integrated engineering?? that will fit snug underneath the car for the fuel pump noise it will be one of the best options I think.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

you do not want those pumps inside the car, you are going to kill yourself. the flow control valve does exactly that, and it works very well.


----------



## gtizzle67 (Mar 10, 2008)

VRsixGLI said:


> What is his username?


 
lugnuts - username 

www.lugtronic.com


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

huichox4 said:


> have you considered the surge tank from integrated engineering?? that will fit snug underneath the car for the fuel pump noise it will be one of the best options I think.





XXX008XXX said:


> you do not want those pumps inside the car, you are going to kill yourself. the flow control valve does exactly that, and it works very well.


 If i wound up running the pumps in the spare tire well I would definitely run a serious amount of sound deadening and seal the well off pretty good. That should severely cut down on noise. I have looked at integrated's pump and all I see is everyone saying how great they are but I could not find a single picture of one installed on anything let alone a mk4. I like their setups they look good but I would rather run an aeromotive pump rather than the bosch pumps. I looked around under the car several times and I could not come up with a place that looked suitable for the tank. The best place I figured to put it is where the green vacuum reservoir is located above the exhaust. Even if I put it there it would have to be custom because I do not think integrateds would fit there. The other thing I really do not like about mounting the tank under the car is if it gets ripped out from something on the road. 

With this flow control valve I'm assuming there is no way to adjust the pressure without removing the trans? Is there anyone running one of these on a mk4?


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Worked on relocating the monsoon amp so I can install the battery in its location. That is done I just need to extend the harness this weekend. Pics will follow this weekend. Also working on cleaning up the fuse box on top of the battery. Forgot the power cables were actually strap fuses so I either need to install inline fuses or relocated the fuse box somewhere else.  Picked up a 1/2" tubing bender from grainger today and a set heat shrink kit with all different sizes to finish up some wiring. Next I'm going to set up the two relays that will go in the trunk for the water pump and fuel pump. Should also be ordering the clutch next week too. I'm most likely going to go through with that trunk setup so im probably going to get that done in a week or two as well so I'm going to be ordering some sound deadening. I really like www.secondskinaudio.com for material. Pictures this weekend.


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

I also would advise that you do not have your fuel pump in your spare tire well. The chance of fuel spitting out inside the car is not a good thing. 
There has to be room in front of the rear end under the passenger seat 
Your water tank/pump inside your car is ok tho.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Tank is most likely going in the tire well have not decided if the pump will be in there or not yet. Finished moving the amp. Ordered most of the items i need to delete the factory relay box that sits on top of the battery. Still slowly getting the wiring situated. Relocating the power wires to the new fuse block i purchased. I do not know where a couple of these connectors go though.

Driver side by the headlight



These two connectors come out of the waterfall.



Red wire with black casing



Here is a picture of where I relocated the amp to.



What is needed to fit Injector Dynamics ID1000's into the Schimmel Performance Manifold.

Anyone running the New South Performance power gasket?


----------



## enginenerd (Oct 20, 2010)

The aeromotive pumps are not good compared to the bosch. The bosch pump is a factory porsche part- engineered for reliability. It pushes into high fuel pressure, whereas the aeromotive pumps do not work well into high pressure. The aeromotive stuff or equivalent was all the rage 5-7 years ago, until everybody realized they are meant for low boost domestics- they sound like a blender and get their biggest pumps get their butt kicked by a pair of bosch. 

I would absolutely not mount the surge tank in the car. No matter what fuel system you use, it will have a fuel odor if it is in the cabin. It will be loud, and lastly, it most certainly will not be NHRA legal unless you build a fire wall over the assembly.


----------



## R32Freddie (Mar 2, 2009)

Holy Crap!!!!! Wow!!!! opcorn::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

What is your plan to make the Haldex work with the 12v ECU?


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

According to Jeff Atwood its not an issue. I honestly have no clue though.


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

VRsixGLI said:


> According to Jeff Atwood its not an issue. I honestly have no clue though.


That is great to know, look forward to more updates on your build


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

climbingcue said:


> That is great to know, look forward to more updates on your build


Thanks. Any insight on those connectors?


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

VRsixGLI said:


> What is needed to fit Injector Dynamics ID1000's into the Schimmel Performance Manifold.


Nothing. I have mine with a 034 -10 rail and they pop right in. Pretty sure they would work fine with the regular rail given with the SP manifold.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the help. How bout the injector connectors do they need to be changed?


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

subd. 
opcorn:


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Stolen pic from http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4951199-660WHP-street-car...-what-(video)/page2


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

VRsixGLI said:


> Thanks for the help. How bout the injector connectors do they need to be changed?


Yes you have to get new connectors.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Where did you order the connectors from and are you using the purple hats for the injectors?


----------



## joerg_ (Jul 20, 2010)

how did you wire your pumps up? Did you make a new relay of a ignition life or just used the original fuel pump power and tap into that?


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

joerg_ said:


> how did you wire your pumps up? Did you make a new relay of a ignition life or just used the original fuel pump power and tap into that?


that pic is [admittedly] borrowed from another setup. R's have a big-a$$ hump in the middle of the spare well.

the fuel odor would be less concerning than the firewall necessary for a NHRA inspection. the fuel system has to be sealed for it to work right, so either it'll leak or it won't.

my build is eerily similar. different ex-mani & 3.2L being primary differences.

i think any injector larger than a 720-ish is gonna be overkill and possibly affect power negatively. your motor will handle more power than 500 whp, it's your head's ability to breathe that will hold you back. cams will allow more power. you should hold off on injectors until you sort cams and decide on a tune. (i purchased my injectors/tune together.)

as for surge-tanks....
the IE one mounts very cleanly where the factory filter ass'y is. my caR rides lower than reason allows, and i'm considering it...primarily b/c of the noise. two 044's will make more noise than an open dump [inside the car]. and you def wanna run one (if not two) 044's. the A1000 is not well-suited to your application. the 044's will handle waaaay more power more smoothly AND more reliably. if you're die-hard about setting your surge tank and pump(s) in the trunk, check out Foffa's setup. it's very clean. you may also consider (as i am) a falsie to hide them in....like the air-riders do to hide pumps or tanks...something you can hide the equipment in, insulate for sound, but also open for access to your bits w/o having all your junk out and open in your trunk.

i have to assume you'll be running twin, open dumps. (if no, WTH are you doing all this work to make power?)

i look forward to this build coming to fruition as mine does. (i have a self-imposed March deadline for driving my R again)

hit me up anytime, and good luck.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

dr. b said:


> that pic is [admittedly] borrowed from another setup. R's have a big-a$$ hump in the middle of the spare well.
> 
> the fuel odor would be less concerning than the firewall necessary for a NHRA inspection. the fuel system has to be sealed for it to work right, so either it'll leak or it won't.
> 
> ...


*Thanks for the help I wish you luck in your build as well :beer:*


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

joerg_ said:


> how did you wire your pumps up? Did you make a new relay of a ignition life or just used the original fuel pump power and tap into that?


If you check out the pictures where I ran the battery cable you can see the other wire I ran for a 12v switched to wire the pumps. Since the battery is in the trunk I will be using the switch wired with a relay for the pumps to pull power right from the battery. :beer:
That is not my picture.:thumbup:


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

VRsixGLI said:


> Where did you order the connectors from and are you using the purple hats for the injectors?


I have no hats. Just the injector. 

http://www.t1racedevelopment.com/in...accessories/uscar-injector-connector-kit.html

You need those.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

VRsixGLI said:


> i have to assume you'll be running twin, open dumps. (if no, WTH are you doing all this work to make power?)
> 
> I did some research about this and pretty much concluded there was not much power to be had with running open dumps or recirculated gates other than an extreme increase in noise?


not to mention running open dump will throw off your 02 readings, so not the best idea for tuning your standalone. it also really does sounds like ass...


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

obdONE said:


> not to mention running open dump will throw off your 02 readings, so not the best idea for tuning your standalone. it also really does sounds like ass...


Would you care to explain how an open dump will mess up o2 readings on standalone? If you tuned for it, I see no problem. Most of the times when you recirculate the dump its after the o2 also.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

usually the dump tube pipes back into the DP just above the o2 sensor. I know on mine, the o2 sensor is 3" below where my dump tube comes back into the DP:










Allowing the dumped gasses and the turbo gasses to flow past the 02 sensor will just give the standalone that much more information to read, and allow you to more accurately fine tune your AFR targets.

obviously people do and have run open dump with success for a long time, so I'm not saying "you can't do that", "it won't work". Just for the best possible results, it's better to recirculate it back into the DP.

if my explanation doesn't do it for you, well then just stick to the fact that it sounds like ass.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

haha. touche. 

But your "fact" is an opinion. :laugh:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

charlie hayes said:


> haha. touche.
> 
> But your "fact" is an opinion. :laugh:


hahaha. i touche your touche!


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Wiring sucks


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

charlie hayes said:


> haha. touche.
> 
> But your "fact" is an opinion. :laugh:



:laugh: hahaha

but seriously his opinion has a very logical theoretic background. It must prove that the exhaust gas is not uniform, which shouldn't be hard to comprehend.
One 02 sensor takes the average mixture from all cylinders, we understand that not all cylinders have the same mixutre, especially from something like a VR x-flow head. (ie. its been shown on super high HP vr's one of the back cylinders is always first to go, most likely from fueling).
Than understanding where your WG is actually positioned, on many cast mani VR's its always on the corner, its logical to undertand that the flow gated from that port will have a higher percentage of exhaust gas from the closest cylinders, if its dumped than the average 02 reading is from the larger percentage of the remaining cylinders......

If you have a collector type manifold, gating off the collector should keep you closer to the true overall average among all cylinders.....

IMO


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

charlie hayes said:


> haha. touche.
> 
> But your "fact" is an opinion. :laugh:





GTijoejoe said:


> :laugh: hahaha
> 
> but seriously his opinion has a very logical theoretic background.



thanks for backing me up, brother :beer:

however, Charlie was commenting on me saying that it was a "fact" that open dump sounds like shi_t, not that my explanation of why running open dump would throw off o2 readings.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

obdONE said:


> not to mention running open dump will throw off your 02 readings, so not the best idea for tuning your standalone. it also really does sounds like ass...


open dump has ZERO effect on 02 readings.

the sensor is measuring ratio, not volume.

:beer:


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

TBT-Syncro said:


> open dump has ZERO effect on 02 readings.
> 
> the sensor is measuring ratio, not volume.
> 
> :beer:


What I was going to get at but I didn't want to screw up this thread with a crazy debate or fight. I have never heard of an open dump causing problems with anything except for the opinions whether it sounds bad or good.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

I'm not here to fight either or mess up this thread. I'm very excited to see the end result!

I have heard both arguments and rationals as to why one is better and vice versa. At the end of the day I'm sure the OP will be happy with whatever he chooses because it will be what he chooses.

Back on track!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

TBT-Syncro said:


> the sensor is measuring ratio, not volume.
> 
> :beer:


A ratio from a percent of that whole = not 100% perfect... come on you know this eace:


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

GTijoejoe said:


> A ratio from a percent of that whole = not 100% perfect... come on you know this eace:


look at the tip of your sensor, that's the only part that picks up exhaust gases, the rest that goes around it it goes not measured, the gases are well mixed by all the turbulence created while collecting in the exhaust manifold and when going through the turbine wheel and no other gas, air, nor anything is being introduced to the system so an open dump reading is just as good as a recirculated one. on a better note your wastegate opens when full boost is reached which for the most part it will remain closed(boost dependent).

open dump is better because it also reduces pressure from the exhaust, when the gases are re introduced they will create even more turbulence which is not ideal once the gases are flowing after the turbine. if you don't like the noise you could muffle it somehow.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Figured out what the connectors were. The two larger connectors are supposed to go together except the 12v harness has an early style connector and the R32 body harness has a newer style connector. So I had to go the junk yard to day. Found the newer style plug from a 2.0. Had to buy some repair wires from the dealer to repin the connector. Now my buddy has been helping me trace through wiring diagrams from the 12v and R32 to line up the color codes to solder on the new plug. VERY FUN. :banghead: Wiring is almost complete. Once that is done its smooth sailing.

Transmission has been completely disassembled for new syncros and shift forks. 

Moving slowly along.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Big order into autotech. Cant beat there prices.

Samco Hoses
NSP Power Gasket
Shock Therapy Plug Wires
Oil Cooler Sandwich Plate
Setrab 19 Row Cooler
NSP Dual Column Pod


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

this is awesome!

i cant wait to read more!!!


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Motor and trans should be going in the car next weekend. Will have some pics ordered a ton more ****. The list never ends.

Earls black fittings for fueling
-8an Feed
-6an Return
Aeromotive FPR
Aeromotive Fuel Filter
HPA Clutch Kit
New shifter cables since I bent mine pushing it on the lift :banghead:
New water pump
MKV R32 oil pump
MKV R32 oil pan
Bunch of other **** from 034

Have to order new bushings for my vf mounts since they are shot. As soon as the motor and trans are in the car I will be dropping the car off at Autospeed for a full exhaust system.


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

good to see this hasn't stalled. gonna be awesome.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

The only thing stalling is my bank account lol. Hopefully I will have the car done before summer.


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

VRsixGLI said:


> The only thing stalling is my bank account lol. Hopefully I will have the car done before summer.


i feel that first one in a big way. 

and my original goal was march 1....now my official do or die deadline is SOWO. i hate waiting on parts and money. (pretty much just hate waiting.)

awesome build. i hope to see it in person this year.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

dr. b said:


> i feel that first one in a big way.
> 
> and my original goal was march 1....now my official do or die deadline is SOWO. i hate waiting on parts and money. (pretty much just hate waiting.)
> .


Same here. My deadline was the end of Jan., now it's realistically looking like Mar.  . I hate waiting to.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

*Update*

Gear sets pressed apart for new syncros. Trans had a 150k on it. Next year I will be doing HPA gears and a diff. Hopefully syncros will be able to hold me over til then.



Case going back together



Bagged the DM setup and went with the clutch HPA runs in their twin turbo cars. They have had awesome success with this setup and guess who its made by...









-10 AN Fitting welded on MKV R32 pan



Waiting on the alternator and serpentine belt to come in to complete the accessories and the Tstat housing to get the crack pipe on. All the hoses and fittings have been ordered to run the oil feed, oil return and coolant feed. I was planning on running the coolant feed off of the crack pipe since I wont need the one fitting due to deleting the OE oil cooler.


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

damn! i feel like a slacker. excellent progress.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Haha I still have a little ways to go. Input shaft had some play in it and my buddy thst put it together didnt like it so he ordered a larger spacer to reduce some play. Hopefully that fixes it and the whole thing doesnt need to come apart. Only thing i need now is new bushings for my vf mounts and the motor and trans can go in.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

who made that turbo manifold again and how much did you pay?


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

BSH


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

looking good man, very shiny!!


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

ill be watching this .. VERY NICE WORK!


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

huichox4 said:


> did you read the thread? do you have actual experience with this on an R32? clutches blew up destroying the transmission housings and sometimes the whole tranny by many others. I am not saying that the clutches are garbage in other applications but has been a long time to get a good one for the R specifically.
> 
> boost comes later in there compared to a VRT. torque spike low rpms = destruction.
> 
> ...


The morons probably reused the crappy stock stretch bolts. Just because someones clutch failed and a bunch of crybabies cried on VW vortex says nothing about the clutch. I just saw a guy in a stock 1.8t destroy the flywheel (busted it in four pieces). Before everyone repeats things that some of these morons say you need to think about what actually may have happened. RANT\


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

Which of the VF mounts failed? I've only seen the dog bone mount bushings fail. Any pics?


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Dog bone bushings were completely shot and the engine mount bushings split after 40k miles


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

My dogbone bushings failed as well. Visually my motor and tranny mount appear fine, but I will have to inspect them more carefully - I've heard of a few failures now...


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Got some more stuff done...

Clutch mounted



SAI plugged



Made the oil feed line hopefully it holds 



Put the plugs in and put the autotech wires on






Motor came a long way lol











Injectors have been ordered. Went with 830cc from Scott at USRT great guy to deal with. :thumbup: They should be here this week.
New bushings from VF should be here tomorrow.
Surge tank is coming from 034 which has yet to be released yet :thumbup:
Should have my -8AN fitting welded on my gruven crack pipe this week too
Need to order a couple more fittings from Summit and ill have the coolant lines done
This weekend the motor and trans should finally be in the car along with the all the fueling


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Looking good bro, almost there.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks, I just cant wait to see the motor and the trans sitting in the car finally.


----------



## 75Bus88fox (Feb 27, 2005)

all that shiny stuff isnt going to help you when i catch you driving around and run my mk2 into your door :laugh:


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

lol


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Got the trans mounted to the motor may have to paint if cause it looks like ****. Managed to lose the motor mounts bolts so I couldnt bolt it in. They should be here this friday.


----------



## 75Bus88fox (Feb 27, 2005)

i take it you found a crank pulley, sorry i never picked that one up for you.. the mk2 cracked a pistion.. stupid stock 8v:banghead: that being said ive been busy pulling the VRT out of the wrecked mk3 and swapping it over tyo the mk2.:thumbup:


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks great! A+ for originality... :beer:


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

have you test fitted for the Downpipe yet? being the hot side of the turbo on the Driver side makes it extremely tight due to the transfer case, drive shaft and too close to things that could melt ..... just a heads up 

you could flip it and have the downpipe come out the other side like most of us, its looking really good man :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Loving it!
sad to see that nice new oil pan go though....


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

haha yes


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

huichox4 said:


> have you test fitted for the Downpipe yet? being the hot side of the turbo on the Driver side makes it extremely tight due to the transfer case, drive shaft and too close to things that could melt ..... just a heads up
> 
> you could flip it and have the downpipe come out the other side like most of us, its looking really good man :thumbup::thumbup:


I have to have the exhaust made so I dont really have anything to test fit haha. I'm going to get as much work done to the car as possible before I drop the car off to have the exhaust done.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

3 things sir:


You have no idea how many people are boiling inside.
What are we doing with this here oil pan
You might want a fluidampr crank pulley on this baby


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Update: Been progressing slowly.


Wiring went from this...










To this... All wires ran out of the rain tray behind the ABS module through the rail. Shaved bay next year 










Oil feed line done...










Oil drain line done...










All fueling is done... Rail










Regulator... 










New Surge tank from 034.



















Innovate LC-1 Installed...










Tomorrow I am working on running the water lines for the AWIC. I need to finish the wiring and order and install an egt gauge and Eboost2. Then the exhaust and IC piping are being done.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Lookin good. I was getting antsy for an update.


----------



## pDUBc (Dec 26, 2008)

awesome build man:thumbup:


----------



## captain_insano (Apr 7, 2010)

sub'd, cant wait to see the finished product man :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


page 5 pwnt


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Not much going on just finishing up a bunch of loose ends. Should have another update soon. The main things left are
Oil Cooler lines
Water lines for turbo
All coolant lines 
Power steering lines
AC lines
VAC lines
Exhaust
Tuning
Water lines for AWIC

Done


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Started getting some lines done.

Turbo coolant feed is done
Oil cooler lines are done
AC is almost in
PS is almost in
AWIC lines are almost in

Car is getting dropped off for exhaust and IC piping as well as some other misc stuff.


----------



## OCaf04 (Feb 18, 2008)

wow Awesome build man!


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Does anyone even follow this anymore?


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

yes sir:thumbup:


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Glad at least one person gets enjoyment out of this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## OCaf04 (Feb 18, 2008)

VRsixGLI said:


> Glad at least one person gets enjoyment out of this thread. :thumbup:


Still watching!


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

i look forward to updates in here almost as much as my own thread.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

I'm still here :thumbup:


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Exhaust is done for the most part. Working on recirculating the waste gates. Should have some pics today or tomorrow. Intercooler piping will be close to done today too.


----------



## ThatVdub (May 28, 2010)

First time I saw this thread... Sub'd!


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## MatadoR32 (Jul 27, 2007)

VRsixGLI said:


> Glad at least one person gets enjoyment out of this thread. :thumbup:


Attention whore.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Very nice build. You should do an R32 head. :thumbup:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Made some progress I see.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

JW....do u feel comfy havening that oil line crossing overtop the hotside housing???? are u gonna HEAT WRAP anythng?


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Very nice build. You should do an R32 head. :thumbup:


If the exhaust manifold would've bolted up I would have.



GinsterMan98 said:


> Made some progress I see.


Coming together slowly



BOUDAH said:


> JW....do u feel comfy havening that oil line crossing overtop the hotside housing???? are u gonna HEAT WRAP anythng?


That one is a coolant line. I plan on picking up a turbo blanket and wrapping the down pipe.



MatadoR32 said:


> Attention whore.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## flatsix02 (Aug 23, 2004)

Sick! Been watching since the beginning. Can't wait to see it finally run, and you better post some vid's!


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

this is a pretty BA build man...keep up the good work!


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

looks good but the oil cooler lines are too low.... re route them by turning the cooler upsidedown or something....theyll hit the ground or something and break and youll be out one motor.....just a heads up.....


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Probably going to switch the oil cooler fittings out for banjos.


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

seems like overkill....but it's glorious!


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks. Why do you think its overkill its only 3"?


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

VRsixGLI said:


> Thanks. Why do you think its overkill its only 3"?


 i was referring to the two WG's.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Divided manifolds are the new rave :thumbup:


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

VRsixGLI said:


> Divided manifolds are the new rave :thumbup:


 i figured as much. 

my turbo is divided, but my manifold is not. i'm going to look into QSV's after the car runs.


----------



## Romerid3r (Jan 3, 2009)

finish this beast i want ur turbo kit


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Ha Ill sell ya the whole car.


----------



## MrMoon (Dec 23, 2008)

Finish it up drive it a bit and post a price...id love to daily that thing.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

By the time its done ill have around 35k in it with doing 95% of the laboy myself.


----------



## MrMoon (Dec 23, 2008)

you better drive it for a few years before you think about selling:laugh:


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Haha ill probably be looking in 25k range if i sold it.


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

i hope you plan on doing something with that hotside


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

any chance of posting a closeup pic of how that oil cooler sandwich plate is mounted? and where did you pick it up from? the whole build is insane.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

What about the hotside?

The oil cooler plate is from autotech. Its a mocal setup. I can probably get close up pics tomorrow.


----------



## MrMoon (Dec 23, 2008)

he's commenting on the rusty hotside not realizing that you're planning on getting a turbo blanket


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

ya i just thought that since everything in the bay is so shiny already youd do something like ceramic coat it


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Nice build :thumbup: 
I need an awd 12v


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Haha make an offer and you may have one.


----------



## killacaem22 (Sep 9, 2008)

bro props to you man i like how nothing is half assed. first build thread that ive looked at every page. will be following


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

looking great as usual! those welds are no joke. someone has skills.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

pfft i could do better with a harbor freight flux core :laugh:


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

Just stumbled on this, from another fabricator, looking great man! keep the pics coming:thumbup:


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

Awesome job. That downpipe is like a work of art. :thumbup:


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## killacaem22 (Sep 9, 2008)

nice impact gun.


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Nice brakes!!
What are those? Cayenne/Q7 6-piston calipers? Which model, the Z17's of Z18's? What diameter discs do you use? How did you mount the calipers? Which brake pads are you using?


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

EBoost Street Ordered
Serpentine Belt Ordered
O2's Ordered

Hopefully an update this weekend


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Turbo blanket ordered since everyone has something to say about the hotside


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i drove mine again on sunday. time to get this monster on the road.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

I know I need this damn thing done :banghead:


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

VRsixGLI said:


> Turbo blanket ordered since everyone has something to say about the hotside


hah hey man the whole bay looks money then the hotside was an eyesore!


what color blanket did you get?

im dropping mine off to get aluminum ceramic coated soon


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

I got a black one. was going to get chrome but i thought it looked ****ty. I got the ptp one. Came with some wrap too. Probably going to send out the down pipe and hot side eventually.


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

yeah the ptp chrome one looks cheap .. black will be dope


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

who are you using for your coatings


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

amazing work:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Update and pictures this weekend. 

o2 sensors are wired and installed 
serpentine belt is installed 
started work on vaccum lines 
exhaust and intercooler piping are 100% done 
bracket for water pump is done 

Need to call Tial because the bajo bolt they sent with the bov is the wrong thread. 
Towing the car home today to finish it up


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i'd like to see where you're running the water lines from the back to the front....plz


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Page 5 there is a pic of the full exhaust under the car. You can see them on the left side


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

good looking out. 

i originally deleted my PS and modified an old PS pump to pump the water for my charge-cooler. it works brilliantly, but i have no PS. i'm currently looking at changing the direction of my build to a more motorsport-themed deal and think the PS may help me point the car where i want it during high speed maneuvers. gonna have to have some PS lines custom made and a tank for the charge-cooler's fluid. i need a TIG welder so badly i could poop my pants.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Audi S4 maf, finishing coolant lines and power steering










Relay box mounted to the rail










Battery installed and wired










Boost solenoid mounted on the IC bracket


Car should be going to the tuner this weekend if I finish up the last few things. Definitely in the final stages of this whole mess. I need to figure out the inline filler neck setup. Ordered brackets to bolt in the recaro seats.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Wait a second.....doesn't the ps pump produce a **** load of pressure?


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

With low backpressure the forward pressure would stay down.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

something like 1200psi I think.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

High pressure line will use the OEM line and the low pressure line will be rerouted to hid the reservoir.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

I just saw this thread! Good stuff going on here!


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

In for finished win. :beer:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Subscribed.
Nice work.
Steve


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Filler Neck










Overflow Bottle.... Oil cooler will be moved higher....










Intake... hoodrich for now will get a nice one done soon










First time turning the key on in a year and a half... Typical VW christmas tree










Turbosmart Eboost Street... Will eventually mold it


Next weekend I should be able to finish all the loose ends. Ran out of time this weekend.


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

awesome. have you actually started it? i re-arranged some gauges today, reinstalled my dvd player, and then put on a few miles. hoping to put some more on it this week. gotta hurry before the weather gets poopy and i have to put it up for the winter.

amazing build. good to see someone else do it by themselves.


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

wow this is crazy


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Steve


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

Wow, this thing is ****ing PIMP dude.

good man mang!


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

dr. b said:


> awesome. have you actually started it? i re-arranged some gauges today, reinstalled my dvd player, and then put on a few miles. hoping to put some more on it this week. gotta hurry before the weather gets poopy and i have to put it up for the winter.
> 
> amazing build. good to see someone else do it by themselves.


Nope haven't started ECU is untuned. Just turned the key to make sure the pumps and gauges were wired properly. Hopefully I can finish the damn thing this weekend to get it tuned. Still have a bunch of odds and ends to tie up for the main part its 98% done. I still need to pick up an EGT gauge and install it. I was trying to find something that would match the LC-1 but I don't know if i want a digital one i think an analog would be easier to monitor. I hope i can get this thing running before winter too . It would suck to put it away before it even ran lol.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

very cool build!

you have really done a great job can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Got the motor running today. Motor sounds like ****. Excessive noise up top. Not sure what the issue is. Anyone have any suggestions? Going to have my buddy take a look at tomorrow. Hopefully the lifters just don't have oil in them or something easy. I have it running on the stock injectors right now and it idles but is loud. The A/F gauge reads about 17.5-18 but I'm not sure if its calibrated right or not. Also not sure how to determine how much oil is in the car considering I have a mk5 r32 pan and an oil cooler. I have about 6qts in it. If i take the oil cap off I can see oil sloshing around. There is definitely pressure. Its a brand new mk5 pump as well. Also running the car without the mac plugged in. I can put a video up if need be.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Let it run for a little bit so the lifters can pump up. The noise should slowly go away, especially considering you can see a lot of oil moving around.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Make sure the plug wires are in the correct location. I just had the exact problem. My a/f read 17.3 and it ran rough. #1 & #3 were crossed.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Fix the a/f problem fpr was at about 10psi lol cranked it up to 45psi and she holds a steady 13.5-14 now.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Video, nao.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/6268535724/

Cant seem to post is as a vid on my phone feel free to repost as a vid


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

[video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6278561215/[/video]


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

nice work :thumbup:


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

the embed code off of flickr is weird .. i tried! ha


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

I tried and couldnt get it to work either oh well.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Sounds GREAT! You can definitely here that turbo! :thumbup:


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

i'm excited to hear a 12v in the r32. awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Dunkfan914 (Jul 21, 2008)

R321518 said:


> i'm excited to hear a 12v in the r32. awesome :thumbup:


very nice work car is beautiful


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

this thing up n runnin yet?


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Nope ran out of money. It needs another 2,000 and its done. 
Need to power bleed the coolant system.
Bleed the power steering
Fix the wiring issue so the alternator charges
Tune the car
Done


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

VRsixGLI said:


> Nope ran out of money. It needs another 2,000 and its done.
> Need to power bleed the coolant system.
> Bleed the power steering
> Fix the wiring issue so the alternator charges
> ...


don't give up. it'll be worth it.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

dr. b said:


> don't give up. it'll be worth it.


I know its even more frustrating that the car idles and revs yet cant drive it.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Car is getting dropped off at my friends for a ton of stupid **** to get fixed. Then possibly a full respray and finally tuned.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Would love for someone to buy this headache


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

VRsixGLI said:


> I know its even more frustrating that the car idles and revs yet cant drive it.


 Headache yes, but the awesomness to follow will be great. Finish it up man, then take pics. isnt there a huge sinister looking Church in Eatontown? Would be a great location, lol


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

BOUDAH said:


> Headache yes, but the awesomness to follow will be great. Finish it up man, then take pics. isnt there a huge sinister looking Church in Eatontown? Would be a great location, lol


 I know just very unmotivated at the moment lol


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Update since there has not been one in quite some time. My buddy did a ton of work. 

*Willing to pay someone good with wiring and in NJ, that car wire the tach, speedo, and oil pressure warning light; message me* 










-Oil cooler has been moved higher and in front of the rad. You can see the very edge of it in the corner hanging past the crash bar 
-Power steering has been fixed with a new reservoir and relocated into the corner 
-Inline filler neck and overflow bottle have been removed because they suck and the OEM setup was put back in 
-Alternator works now, forgot to put the grounding cable from the engine block to the frame rail back on 
-Battery box has been installed to hold down the battery in the trunk 
-Filter has been removed off the valve cover and a proper catch can has been installed 
-AC is charged and functioning properly 

-Moved the wideband to the pillar 
-Installed oil pressure and egt on the column 
-Finish molding boost controller 

Few things that are left: 

Installed this full FIS cluster 
Wire the tach and speedo to work 
Wire the oil pressure idiot light in the cluster 
Install EGT Probe 
Re do the fueling so there is no plug in the fuel rail 
Buy and install fender liners 
Buy and install a rain tray 
Install wipers 
Tune


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Almost there! :thumbup:


----------



## Dolsson (Jul 23, 2008)

impressive


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Love this build :heart: Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

It's in APtuning's hands now :thumbup:


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh my.


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

yay been keeping an eye on this thread for a while..I'm hoping this means numbers are on their way!?


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

They are fixing the remainder of the mechanical problems as well as the wiring issues. Then numbers finally 

Hopefully it will be only be another week or so. They have made good progress for the two weeks they have had the car.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

nice!


----------



## YoungRepublic (Jun 29, 2005)

charlie hayes said:


> 2.3L with a 6262
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's totally unusable torque.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

:banghead:


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

Hows the car coming along?


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Jeff at United is working out the final kinks. No numbers yet. Waterfest doesn't look promising.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

next week maybe?


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

Im soo excited for you man, hope its everything you wanted, its gonna be a sick ride


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

can't wait to see this thing done


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks guys. Should definitely have numbers next week. Jeff himself will be tuning the car Monday next week.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

keeping my fingers crossed for you. :beer:


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Wednesday :banghead:


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

is your ECU going to him or the entire car?


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

hes supposed to be going to the car. apparently he is having some issues getting some things to work properly so we are still waiting.


----------



## Grumpy-Smurf (Jun 9, 2000)

Awesome build... can't wait to see the numbers it will put out! It's all worth it! So unique...


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

ECU is getting overnited to jeff then back to aptuning. they are supposed to have the ecu by thursday. If the file works then jeff will head to aptuning to tune the car. Apparently there is an issue flashing the file through the server so it needs to be done in house. 

Another week later....


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

Ughhh Man you must be going crazy, i hate waiting


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

I started this mess in july of 09 so whats another week at this point lol


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

VRsixGLI said:


> I started this mess in july of 09 so whats another week at this point lol


 troof~! Nothing wrong with rounding off the days to a nice even number :laugh:


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

VRsixGLI said:


> ECU is getting overnited to jeff then back to aptuning. they are supposed to have the ecu by thursday. If the file works then jeff will head to aptuning to tune the car. Apparently there is an issue flashing the file through the server so it needs to be done in house.
> 
> Another week later....


 ECU got back to aptuning now it won't communicate with the car :banghead:


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

If anyone has any ideas on the current issue that would be great. 

This is the info I got from Tom at APTuning: 

ECU is not communicating when in the car after it has come back with the proper turbo software flashed on it. 

Car will not start and vagcom will not function when in the car. 

Vagcom works when the ECU is on the bench. 

After flashing the ECU back to stock software the car still does not run. 

When turning the key to the on position but not starting the car apparently the CEL is supposed to come on. However with the key on there is no CEL. 

Apparently the CEL indicates the ECU is communicating however the car ran before without the CEL being lit with the key in the on position. 

In theory the only variable should be the ECU since the car ran prior to the new software. 

Anyone suggestions would be great.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Does the ECU need to be grounded? Are you gonna try another ECU? If VAG isn't communicating while i car yet works while on the bench, could it be something in the wiring...or a loose ground.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Could it be something to do with the cluster/immobilizer?


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

They are trying to test another ecu in the car as well as another cluster as soon as they find one. I will ask if they checked the grounds when i talk to them next. The cluster shouldnt be a problem with the immo removed but who knows. I think it could be the cluster but i just dont understand why the car ran before and now it doesnt? They checked the pins on the ecu and none were bent.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Well wonderful news aptuning has another car similar to mine. 1.8t jetta swapped to an r motor. The jetta does the same **** my car does. No CEL with key on and the cluster does nothing. So they are now trying to match wiring diagrams. Hopefully this gets figured out soon.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Is being able to pass emissions testing and state inspection very important to you? With all the time and money you've spent on this car to date, I would have taken it to Kevin at Lugtronic for a custom wiring setup and full standalone ecu and tune a long time ago.

Good luck getting it figured out.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Is he capable of making the factory cluster function? Im getting very close to that point.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

obdONE said:


> Is being able to pass emissions testing and state inspection very important to you? With all the time and money you've spent on this car to date, I would have taken it to Kevin at Lugtronic for a custom wiring setup and full standalone ecu and tune a long time ago.
> 
> Good luck getting it figured out.


I swear~! i was gonna write the samething. haha. If Kev can't do it, it can't be done. 

There's a place in the UK that sells PnP harness' just for this type of setup. They garuntee everything will work like factory. *name escapes me*. They have an mk2 with a 2.0TFSI and everything on he dash works. Their car was featured in PVW (red mk2 GTI)

*assumption*
The cluster harness might need a resistor or 2. A certain section like the CEL might have a different volt/amp between the 2. Where the R32 might need 5v and the current setup is only putting out 3v...or more then 5v. Does this make sense? If the ECU doesn't read 5v, it won't work. If it was my car...or you bought it to me, id find out which wires need what volt/amp and compare it to whats in the car. This is the biggest issue when swapping in an FSI in an older car. If the ECU doesn't read a certain volts, car won't start. And this is after immo defeat.

I'd look into what the mk2 or mk3 guys are doing when they swap in an mk4/newer dash.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Well i was under the impression that I took the vehicle to a very capable company that has engine swaps listed under their list of services offered on their website. After contacting and speaking with may companies I figured they would be the most efficient at finishing this project. Well now it just seems like I'm in the same place I was in May. They are still unaware what the issue is. If I knew it were going to be this much of a pain in the ass I would have went stand alone a year ago. Do you know the name of the company that makes the harnesses?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

There are certain shops for certain things. This doesn't mean they're bad. You wanna look for a shop that has already done what you need. This is one thing i learned being a shop owner for 20 yrs. Never do a job that you never done. If i can't guarantee it, i wouldn't do it. I specialized in swaps & wiring yet i've never opened a tranny so i wouldn't do an LSD. I guess thats why i got the respect of my customers. If i don't do it i'll tell you. 
Not taking anything away from APT. They are a great bunch of guys. I would look for a shop that has already done what i need. This way they can say "Oh yea, your issue this. We had the same issue and it ended up being such & such". Just like if i did an FSI swap and i need someone to wire it, i'd take it to the place i mentioned in a heartbeat. It would take them less time to do it due to them already figuring out the hard stuff.....which is benefiting to me, the customer in the end. Less hours trying to figure it out. 

Just let them try and figure it out unless they aren't gonna charge you for their time....or else you'll be paying for a job that wasn't done.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

If the car is not running by september 1st its getting stand alone. This is taking to ****ing long.


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

I would say go Lugtronic. If you want to get the most out of all the money you put into your setup standalone is the way to go.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

VRsixGLI said:


> If the car is not running by september 1st its getting stand alone. This is taking to ****ing long.


If this is still a street car? If you can figure out how to get Lugtronic to pass inspection OBD scanning in the tristate area; you'll be my hero! 

I'm not talking about knowing a guy who'll slip you a fake sticker 

I want lugtronic, but inspections each year keep me away. It needs to scan readiness monitors, CEL, and VIN data from an OEM computer in order to pass.

However, If the ECU is plug-n-play with factory harness and I can just swap to my stock ecu, and plug in a MAF, with the monitors auto-passed and whatnot every year to scan with our inspection machine...i'll be going lugtronic ASAP!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

In PA if you have passed once and you keep it under 5k/yr its exempt anyway. Just sayin.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

In NY anything 96+ needs to get OBD scanned.....every year. Fake sticker won't cut it for long as DMV will know when you got your car inspected when its time to renew the registration. I don't have it as bad with my 91. Then again my wifes cousins husband inspects my cars every year. I dunno how he got my car to pass....i don't ask either.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

In my ECU flashing experience these symptoms always indicate a failure of some sort during the flash. I know it sucks having to send it back and forth, but I think that's what needs to happen. If this was a car in my shop I would try reverting back to stock software if that's the last known good configuration, then start fresh from there once the ECU will function in the car again. Again, I know this advice doesn't exactly help you since the flashes cannot be carried out where the car is, but that's my best guess based on all the flashing I've done (7+years).


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Still a street car. Its impossible for the car to pass inspection now the way it is. They use the vin number to determine what equipment the car came with and when it doesnt show up they know there is a problem. Even if the SAI is completely coded out of the ECU as if it was never installed in the factory the computer still looks for it when they scan the car and it comes back N/A however the vin tells them the car should have it. I'll be buying a sticker because... "Aint no body got time for dat"


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

I feel with this kind of a build where you went all out with everything,you will absolutely get the most for your money with standalone. Lugtronic is what I wanted to do but I would have needed to switch to a drive by cable instead of drive by wire to use it. And to pass emissions i would have needed to switch back to a drive by wire and put a chip back in. So i decided to stick with a flash tune instead of what I really wanted.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

I guess I'll order snow tires for the LM's?


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

hey would you have any interest in my trying to help walk you through any possible problems? Ive done ton's of conversions and have most of the wiring memorized.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

I absolutely would have you help however the car is at aptuning. If they dont figure it out soon im just going to pick it up and do it myself. PM me please and i can sort of explain whats already been done


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

xpalendocious said:


> hey would you have any interest in my trying to help walk you through any possible problems? Ive done ton's of conversions and have most of the wiring memorized.


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

Talk to James at CSP (http://www.csperformance.net/) if your going to do Lugtronic. Its the main place Kevin does work out of now. 

I got lugtronic on my r32 corrado swap


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Maybe some good news today


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Long story short. My stick ECU was swapped for an automatic ECU and everything functions beautifully. Waiting on Jeff to take care of the automatic codes. Once he handles that APT will put a few miles on the car and make sure everything seems ok then Jeff will dyno tune it.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

very awesome! congrats!


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

VRsixGLI said:


> Long story short. My stick ECU was swapped for an automatic ECU and everything functions beautifully. Waiting on Jeff to take care of the automatic codes. Once he handles that APT will put a few miles on the car and make sure everything seems ok then Jeff will dyno tune it.


That's great news, so your ecu was faulty?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

chaffe said:


> That's great news, so your ecu was faulty?


No, he just had a manual trans ECU in there when he needed an auto trans ECU.


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

stealthmk1 said:


> No, he just had a manual trans ECU in there when he needed an auto trans ECU.


Ok cool, just from my experience the auto or manual ecu's are the same, the only difference is what box you tick in vag com to configure it.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

h2o?


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

VRsixGLI said:


> h2o?


i'll be there in my R. going to attend .:RollCall and the FI gtg. after that, i have no idea.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm pushing AP to get it done, well see how it goes lol. I dont know if i feel comfortable driving this thing 7 hours round trip with zero miles on the whole setup.


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

VRsixGLI said:


> I'm pushing AP to get it done, well see how it goes lol. I dont know if i feel comfortable driving this thing 7 hours round trip with zero miles on the whole setup.


i know how you feel. i'm driving 14 hours 3/4" off the ground. but at least the engine is run in.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

And another month passes...


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

So whats the deal with this man? any updates?


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Its been next week for the past 12 weeks lol. So its supposed to be done next week. It is extremely close. Jeff is trying to get the file 100% before he comes down to dyno tune it.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

I feel ya on "next week" haha cool to see this thing done and on the road


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

New plan. 870 tune is taking too long. Swapping to 630's until jeff finishes the 870. Hopefully its only a few days to flash the 630 file and dyno it.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

And two more weeks go bye


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

:thumbup:

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Some days standalone seems like a good idea, huh?


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

This wasnt supposed to take 8 ****ing months.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

No one plans to have trouble!


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Its far from trouble. Its excuses. One of the plugs off of the upper rad hose was unsued since I removed the aux rad and it was leaking. It took 1 week to have that fixed.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Yikes.


----------



## RS4 RADO (May 30, 2003)

I've been chiming in every now and then to check and see how this beast is doing. 

I can't imagine how frustrated you must be. 

I hope APT and Jeff know that they are making a bad name for themselves now! 

Get this car done and move onto to your other projects!


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

The 630 software is in the car now. The software does not work well with the blow off valve so they had to order a diverter valve to replace the bov. Once the dv is in everything should be good to go for the dyno. I'm not on here to bash them just voicing my frustration. I understand this has been a large project so issues are bound to rise which they have no control over. However if just seems like it has literally been forever. Its frustrating because what I feel has been accomplished in 7 months could have been completed in a month and a half tops. All I needed was a realistic estimation of how long it would take to finish the car when I dropped it off. If they would have said 8 months i would have taken it somewhere else. The issue was that I kept hearing "next week" over and over. 

Regardless of all the bull**** this is coming down to the wire. I just cant wait to drive the damn thing. 

I will say that APTuning does have great customer service. They are one of the few companies in the VW industry that actually answer a phone when you call.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Update:

DV and reroute installed
All leaks fixed
Cold start sucks
Jeff is supposed to be working this out
Car runs good once hot

Supposed to hit the dyno tomorrow.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Christmas present?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I am running the 630cc software with a BOV. It would stall out on me when I would let off the throttle. But that was because the BOV was opening and letting out metered air. I shimmed the BOV spring with some washers so that it stayed shut but still opened between shifts.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Appreciate the info. Could have used that two weeks ago. DV is in now oh well.


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

VRsixGLI said:


> Appreciate the info. Could have used that two weeks ago. DV is in now oh well.


is it a forge super dv?


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

tial q


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

VRsixGLI said:


> tial q


Yeah sorry, but to be honest, you are probably better off running the q valve. Our cars really should be recirculated. I just made it work on mine.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

The tial bov and dv are basically the same exact product so it doesnt both me too much


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Did you throw it on the dyno already?


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

VRsixGLI said:


> Christmas present?


What a joke



pimS said:


> Did you throw it on the dyno already?


No that would mean it would have have to run. It still does not. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Car used to start and run like ****. Now car does not start. I think its cold start. Jeff thinks the car is broken still  We are not beginning our 9th month of this agonizing process. opcorn:


----------



## RS4 RADO (May 30, 2003)

Keep faith man! I'm sure they'll figure it out


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Buy lugtronic.....


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

pimS said:


> Buy lugtronic.....


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

he has tuned god knows how many VRT's, one of which is the fastest stock block in the world. he would have your sh!t figured out in no time, and he's only a few hours away from you


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

zoidmk5 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> he has tuned god knows how many VRT's, one of which is the fastest stock block in the world. he would have your sh!t figured out in no time, and he's only a few hours away from you


Listen to this guy and give uncle Kevin a call!


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

LOL well it's just amusing now. Car wasn't running for a few days. They discovered the car was out of gas.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

I ha a bad experience with AP Tuning, and am not a fan of them at all. A 2k dollar job ended up costing me almost 3k.. Their " warranty " is a joke when it comes to having to pay up for a mistake and ever since then, i do not endorse their shop nor do i care to purchase anything from them.

Hope this gets sorted out sooner than later:beer:


----------



## ginsterscvr (Apr 12, 2009)

mixed feelings about apt. good to go grab a part from. but customer service and wide range of expertise lacking.


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

VRsixGLI said:


> LOL well it's just amusing now. Car wasn't running for a few days. They discovered the car was out of gas.


Did it start when they put gas back in the car?


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Of course


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

VRsixGLI said:


> Of course


and...?


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Before when it was running ****ty bc it was low on gas they thought there was something wrong with the tune so they had Jeff rewrite the file and made it richer since it was so lean turns out the car was out of gas. This file is too rich so Jeff has to go back to the old file and that is what we are waiting for now. 

Ps. Im on my phone so if it sounds like a third grader wrote that sorry.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Found two short in the front o2 hopefully this solves the mystery of the ****ty idle. Car wasnt throwing a code with the front o2 unplugged. Possible update today.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Still no car.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

I told you to do standalone from the get go


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Dont break my balls lol


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

well this explains a lot... 


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5870112-Anyone-else-having-probs-with-UM-630cc-file


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

should have brought me the car way back when, i guess we didn't go over the fact that i can also tune as well as edit the ecu cluster ect.. if you tune isn't sorted soon hit me up. i have some exciting ideas for a tune and turbo setup on my personal car and also looking at running e85 as well as a blow thru set up for those of us who want to run bov's and get rid of the huge maf in front of the turbo. Good luck


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Not sure who you are?


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

vwmaniac16vr6 said:


> should have brought me the car way back when, i guess we didn't go over the fact that i can also tune as well as edit the ecu cluster ect.. if you tune isn't sorted soon hit me up. i have some exciting ideas for a tune and turbo setup on my personal car and also looking at running e85 as well as a blow thru set up for those of us who want to run bov's and get rid of the huge maf in front of the turbo. Good luck


 pm me anytime about getting rid of the MAF on my turbo R32. i hate that damned thing. 

/threadjack


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

you IM'ed me in november with questions about programming the gauge cluster in your swap and immo matching to the 12v ecu. I gave you some prices and from what you told me AP tuning was on their last chance. Now it seems you've been waiting on a United Motorsports Tune for quite a while. At the time we messaged each other i guess i hadn't mentioned that i also tune ecus especially the me7 12v vr6 ecu as i run that very management in my own personal car. (which i have in swapped into a Mk3). I ve been planning on boosting my car towards the spring time and writing a new tune for both pump gas and e85. Since i have the ability to write my own tune ive decided to run the Maf as a blow thru instead of draw thru like all the "off the shelf" tuners use. The car will have much more headroom for power and can be finely tuned for your particular setup not something "close." So let me know if your interested as i am available anytime currently. Since i dont currently have a kit on my car i cant write the tune but i can write a file then if you bring the car to me i can fine tune it and finally make your car run the way it should. I understand you are currently running draw thru with a diverter valve, you can keep all of that hardware and i can tune it based off of that. So let me know if your interested.


----------



## MkIV GTi 1.8T (Nov 5, 2007)

I just picked up a complete R rolling shell to swap a 2.1 20v stoker in it. AWD makes so much more sense when shooting for high hp


----------



## Trash-can (Jan 17, 2013)

Call me and let's get this car finished! 

You should've let me do it months ago and it would've been done a long time ago. 

I can have this done in a week or less. Its really pretty simple...


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

MkIV GTi 1.8T said:


> I just picked up a complete R rolling shell to swap a 2.1 20v stoker in it. AWD makes so much more sense when shooting for high hp


 Until u realize ill blow out 3-4th gear or the case over 500 AWTQ...


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

To you tuners jumping in here saying you could have had it fixed months ago...lets put this in perspective. 

This is a combination that no one has done before. If it has been done, its not well documented. There are hardware issues that needed to be sorted out. If you jumped in and tuned the car with a bad O2 sensor or a vented BOV then the owner would be chasing his tail for the rest of his life with the car. 

Jeff Atwood is the most trusted tuner with turbo VR6's and many other configurations. I used to be a dealer for him, and still have a semi-personal relationship with him. 

I run his 630cc 4" MAF of the shelf tune on my 12v ME7 vr6, and its nearly perfect. I had to deal with a lot of frustrating problems and was ready to throw in the towel and go standalone many times, but every issue I had boiled down to a part that wasn't in great shape and their defects became very apparent when pushed harder with a turbo. 

Whenever turboing a car now, I recommend a new MAF & o2 sensor, cleaning all harness grounds, relaying the fuel pump and doing all the other known weak points. A few hundred bucks up front can save you from months of downtime or $$ on diagnostic 

It really sounds like the weak link here is the shop responsible for working on the car. I could have had it sorted out in a week or 2 just working on it in my spare time, and shooting logs over to Jeff as needed. The owner has done everything he can to keep things rolling here :thumbup:


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

I think the problem is that the vw guys still run crap chiptunes 
Standalone / piggyback / custom flash should be the route to go.


----------



## Trash-can (Jan 17, 2013)

xpalendocious said:


> To you tuners jumping in here saying you could have had it fixed months ago...lets put this in perspective.
> 
> This is a combination that no one has done before. If it has been done, its not well documented. There are hardware issues that needed to be sorted out. If you jumped in and tuned the car with a bad O2 sensor or a vented BOV then the owner would be chasing his tail for the rest of his life with the car.
> 
> ...


 8 months is unexcusable :thumbdown: 

I can have the new MAF & O2 sensor in faster then you can say cheese. The shop obv dropped the ball on this. 

And it doesn't matter how custom the setup is. It's really not that hard when you have YEARS of experience tuning the stock ECU's. At most I would need 3 days, and VR's are not my specialty. I asked for a week because something always gets in the way. 

All I'm saying is that if I was the OP, I would be really upset...


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

where is this car right now? 

I am sure if you dropped it off with Jeff and Tom in Stratford CT they could have it running in no time 

my 550 UM tune is pretty much flawless on my 3.2 and i will be upgrading for launch and no lift shift shortly .. (I know this is a 12v) 

if you need to get in touch with Jeff/Tom I can help you out :thumbup:


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

I appreciate you guys chiming in. I'm glad im not the only one who thinks this whole chain of events is ridiculous. I am out of town and will respond when i get back tuesday. Car is still at aptuning.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

JDM-JTI said:


> where is this car right now?
> 
> I am sure if you dropped it off with Jeff and Tom in Stratford CT they could have it running in no time
> 
> ...


 12 and 24 is completely different. Apparently his "new" style of tuning hasnt been adapted to the 12v stuff.


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

any updates on this beast?


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes APTuning can't finish the car. United Motorsports has stepped up and offered to have the car brought to their facility and to have the car dyno tuned. Before I tow the car to UM I have to pay APTuning 2500 for their "work." So I'm pretty aggravated with them as you can imagine 12 months later after I give them a running car I now owe them 2500 for a car that runs no different a year later. And to top it off the car is leaving APT the same way it arrived, on a ****ing tow truck. :facepalm::thumbdown:


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

VRsixGLI said:


> Yes APTuning can't finish the car. United Motorsports has stepped up and offered to have the car brought to their facility and to have the car dyno tuned. Before I tow the car to UM I have to pay APTuning 2500 for their "work." So I'm pretty aggravated with them as you can imagine 12 months later after I give them a running car I now owe them 2500 for a car that runs no different a year later. And to top it off the car is leaving APT the same way it arrived, on a ****ing tow truck. :facepalm::thumbdown:


 lawyer up son!!! make sure you keep all documentation of invoices, emails, PM's on the Tex, whatever you have that explains what went down. 12 months with no result is complete bull****


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

zoidmk5 said:


> lawyer up son!!! make sure you keep all documentation of invoices, emails, PM's on the Tex, whatever you have that explains what went down. 12 months with no result is complete bull****


 EDIT


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

So ****ty. :thumbdown:


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Are you kidding me......... what a load off bullcrap:screwy: 
Hats off to you for keeping your calm, i'd be beyond outraged


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

Damn dude, that sucks :banghead:

I'd tell APT "here's $1,000, I'm towing my car out of your shop now or calling my lawyer" and see how they react. Hope you can get this sorted out and get the car into Jeff's hands, I've been seriously considering roadtripping my car from GA to CT to get tuned in house and resolve the 630 12v issue.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Ha it gets better :banghead:


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

What's up now?


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

EDIT


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

BOUDAH said:


> APTuning is a joke. Tom is a nice guy, but the other techs can eat a dick.. They messed up my car and told me to eat the cost when the rear main leaked after my timing chain, cams and clutch install. Basicaly csot me an additional grand for something they did wrong in the installation.
> 
> I dont like them at all and I try my hardest to sway people from going there. They are convenient cause there arent many UM Dealers in the DMV Area.
> 
> -Ellery


I feel your pain believe me. I gave them 2500 and had to tow my car out on a trailer. Makes sense right?


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

amazing build man !


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Sorry to hear about your troubles. I'm curious why Jeff thinks a 3" downpipe will be so restrictive on this setup?


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Not sure. Love your setup what size downpipe is on your car and what power does it make?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

VRsixGLI said:


> Not sure. Love your setup what size downpipe is on your car and what power does it make?


for what its worth ive seen a supra with 6765 with a 3'' down pipe make 630 wheel in pump gas .. it did have a 4'' exhaust


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

United has the car running on 440's right now. Custom tuning for the 870's is scheduled for next week. :thumbup:


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice man, Im happy for you, I know its been a while so im sure you're excited that its close to being done


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

VRsixGLI said:


> United has the car running on 440's right now. Custom tuning for the 870's is scheduled for next week. :thumbup:


So it will be at waterfest?


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

98rzvr6 said:


> Nice man, Im happy for you, I know its been a while so im sure you're excited that its close to being done


Words cannot describe. 



climbingcue said:


> So it will be at waterfest?


Maybe cutting it close but h2o 100%


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

I was really looking forward to an updated 630 tune 

Congrats though, I'm happy to hear you will finally get to drive this beast!


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

I hear ya. Not sure whats going on there though sorry. Car apparently is throwing a MAF code and the MAF is NOT bad so no tuning yet until that is fixed. It's insane how uncooperative this car has been.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Since the car doesnt seem like it will ever be done everyone should check out the site my buddy and I just started. Click ME Check it out on facebook too. FB


United plans to look into the maf issue this week. Hopefully its something simple.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Just read your whole thread. Can't believe what is going on. 12 months of crap after crap.


----------



## Milkidou (Oct 27, 2010)

Gone over the whole thread too.... freakin' mess...

hope you'll gonna sort this out soon, this setup is pretty uncommon, love to see those kind of projects 

but as you shaved the car at this point, I though you'll choose to go MAFless, esp on a 12V


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

1broknrado said:


> Just read your whole thread. Can't believe what is going on. 12 months of crap after crap.


Unfortunately you dont know the most entertaining parts because a certain company's feelings got hurt. 



Milkidou said:


> Gone over the whole thread too.... freakin' mess...
> 
> hope you'll gonna sort this out soon, this setup is pretty uncommon, love to see those kind of projects
> 
> but as you shaved the car at this point, I though you'll choose to go MAFless, esp on a 12V


At this point I dont need another headache with more issues. I just want it done. :thumbup:


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Milkidou said:


> Gone over the whole thread too.... freakin' mess...
> 
> hope you'll gonna sort this out soon, this setup is pretty uncommon, love to see those kind of projects
> 
> but as you shaved the car at this point, I though you'll choose to go MAFless, esp on a 12V


UM doesnt want to tune MAF-less. i already asked for my R32... unless 12 V's are cooler for some reason


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

I've been following this build from day one, cant wait for the update saying that the car is back home and running like it should :thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

any news?
Steve


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Jeff almost has it finished up. Several videos hopefully in the near future.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

H20?


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Nah wont have enough time to get it ready for a 3 hour drive each way.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

It is depressing to say this but the car must be parted.  
I have other things in life i need to take care of at the moment that are more important than finishing this project. Everything must go. I will return in the future with a new project that will be completed much faster than this. Help me out and take a look at the part out thread.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...o-Red-South-Jersey-NJ&p=84200352#post84200352

Oh and no the A8's are not for sale


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

On my way back from work yesterday i sat on the train with bad internet connection. Thought i sent you one pm, but it ended up been four.
Anyhow, you got pm.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6855301-Part-Out-2004-R32-Tornado-Red-South-Jersey-NJ

All Parts for Sale


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

you are parting it out?


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

yes unfortunately


----------

